# catalpa burl ???



## phinds (Oct 17, 2012)

Got these pics from a correspondent who says he was told that it's a catalpa burl that grew around a small branch high in a tree. Here's my problem --- I can't see anything burl-like about it. Looks to me like it is just an area on the side of a tree where there was a cut-off branch that developed circles of scar tissue as other small branches grew out in and around the area.

What do you guys think?

[attachment=12233][attachment=12234]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomInick (Oct 17, 2012)

Kinda sorta, but I don't think so. 
I agree with you, it looks like an area where a branch was cut, then grew around itself. 
Looks cool though.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2012)

Catalpa yes. Burl, no. 


Still pretty though.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful wood but no burl. I think you are right on. 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2012)

Curly but not burly... That's how I see it. I think 'figured catalpa' would be a good description.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks like a cow pie. :rofl2: And probably smells about the same when you cut it, I love catalpa wood for its beauty, but boy does it stink!
Not burl, but cool.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 17, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> It looks like a cow pie. :rofl2: And probably smells about the same when you cut it, I love catalpa wood for its beauty, but boy does it stink!
> Not burl, but cool.



Petrified cow pie. Lol


----------



## gvwp (Oct 17, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> It looks like a cow pie. :rofl2: And probably smells about the same when you cut it, I love catalpa wood for its beauty, but boy does it stink!
> Not burl, but cool.



Yes, it is a stinky wood. Especially if its been sitting on the ground for awhile before you saw it. Wheeewww!


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Aug 26, 2019)

phinds said:


> Got these pics from a correspondent who says he was told that it's a catalpa burl that grew around a small branch high in a tree. Here's my problem --- I can't see anything burl-like about it. Looks to me like it is just an area on the side of a tree where there was a cut-off branch that developed circles of scar tissue as other small branches grew out in and around the area.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but maybe this will hit. I have some Catalpa burl but I can't find much info about it. I can't even find any for sale. It's super pretty but I have no idea what it might be worth. Any input?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2019)

Jeffrey Eastman said:


> I know this is an old thread but maybe this will hit. I have some Catalpa burl but I can't find much info about it. I can't even find any for sale. It's super pretty but I have no idea what it might be worth. Any input?


without seeing it nobody will price


----------



## Jeffrey Eastman (Aug 26, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> without seeing it nobody will price


Of course. These are blanks sliced from a 13" burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2019)

Wow, cool looking stuff, as far as price, about the same as any other fancy burl I reckon....


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2019)

Jeffrey Eastman said:


> Of course. These are blanks sliced from a 13" burl.
> 
> View attachment 170797
> 
> ...


 
you probably should read the rules!! One of the mods are going to notice you did not do intro.. @Tony


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> you probably should read the rules!! One of the mods are going to notice you did not do intro.. @Tony



@Jeffrey Eastman, Mike is correct. Please read through our rules then go to the Intro thread and tell us a bit about yourself. Then I'm sure there will be plenty of interest and info about your Catalpa. Tony


----------

